
Ask HN: What Is "the" Enterprise Container Ecosystem? - TwoFourIO
HN,<p>Given that we have a huge number of people playing around with the Container Runtimes and Ecosystems - is there a consensus building on which is the &quot;Serious&quot; or &quot;Enterprise&quot; Container Ecosystem ?<p>What is the most common &quot;flavor&quot; of Container Ecosystem that people use at this moment ?
======
sumodirjo
Use any provider that you most comfortable with or the one that have data
center nearest to you. since at the end they are on open container project

* [https://www.opencontainers.org/](https://www.opencontainers.org/) * [https://runc.io/](https://runc.io/)

------
ztratar
EC2

